# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Жена пишет письмо Мужу в тюрьму

## EweX

Жена пишет письмо Мужу в тюрьму:

«Дорогой! Как тебя посадили, так мочи нет! Помогать по хозяйству некому! Огород не вскопан, картошка не посажена!»

Приходит ответ:

«Дорогая, ты лучше в огороде не копай, а то и тебя посадят, и мне срок добавят!»

Жена:

«После твоего письма ко мне приехали менты! Весь огород перекопали, ничего не нашли!»

Муж:

«Чем смог — тем помог! Картошку сама сажай!»

----------


## Botanig

зачот_______________

----------


## SMARTER

Не жена - а мать.
Извини конечно но в оригинале - так.

----------


## Astafer

> Жена пишет письмо Мужу в тюрьму:
> 
> «Дорогой! Как тебя посадили, так мочи нет! Помогать по хозяйству некому! Огород не вскопан, картошка не посажена!»
> 
> Приходит ответ:
> 
> «Дорогая, ты лучше в огороде не копай, а то и тебя посадят, и мне срок добавят!»
> 
> Жена:
> ...


Хороший анекдот. Мне понравился. Единственное замечание автору. В слове "мочи", при написании нужно ставить ударение, вот таким образом "мОчи", а то некоторые (особенно, когда картошка не растет), могут понят не адекватно.

----------

